# If any one opposes dams construction we will impose article 6 on them. CJP



## Maarkhoor

*’ڈیم کی مخالفت، آرٹیکل چھ کے اطلاق کا امکان ‘

پاکستان کے چیف جسٹس جسٹس ثاقب نثار نے ملک میں نئے ڈیم کی تعمیر کی مخالفت کرنے والوں کو خبردار کیا ہے جو کوئی اس ڈیم کی تعمیر کو روکنے کی کوشش کرے گا اس کے خلاف ممکنہ طور پر آئین کے آرٹیکل چھ کے تحت مقدمہ چلایا جا سکتا ہے۔

مقامی ذرائع ابلاغ میں شائع ہونے والی خبروں کے مطابق سنیچر کو چیف جسٹس نے یہ بات لاہور رجسٹری میں ایک ڈویژن بنچ کی سربراہی کرتے ہوئے بوتلوں میں ’منرل‘ واٹر یا صاف پانی فراہم کرنے والی کمپنیوں کے خلاف از خود نوٹس پر سماعت کے دوران کہی۔

یاد رہے کہ آئین کا آرٹیکل چھ آئین سے انحراف کرنے سے متعلق ہے اور اس کے تحت بغاوت کے الزامات میں مقدمہ قائم کیا جا سکتا ہے۔

https://www.bbc.com/urdu/pakistan-45533284
*​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

Good it's time to declare war against the "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq" 







A good example of "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040926517331722240

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## 313ghazi

I love the passion of the chief justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Great initiative , we need similar ferocity against Property Tax defaulters

All *1-4 Crore* Property Owners with *double* / *triple story* buildings need to Pay up Property Taxes


At least cough up 10,000 Rupees per year for Double / Tripple story 
Cough up 8,000 Rupee for Single Story

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Excluding Kala Bagh Dam????


----------



## Maarkhoor

ALi Rizwan said:


> Excluding Kala Bagh Dam????


Including Kala Bagh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M. Sarmad

Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
Not very _constitutional_, Chief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

good news. laton kay bhoot baton say nae mantay.



M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief


extraordinary times demand extra ordinary measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief


Stopping building dam is anti state activity and article 6 fare enough to apply on these scums.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Path-Finder

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief


Dam or Die!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M. Sarmad

Maarkhoor said:


> Stopping building dam is anti state activity and article 6 fare enough to apply on these scums.



While stopping Dam Construction "By using Force" or by any _other unconstitutional means_ maybe a crime, just holding an opinion against Dam Construction or opposing it without using any unconstitutional means cannot be declared 'criminal activity' unless the Parliament passes any new law in this regard ... Article 6 aisay e impose nahi kiya ja sakta bhai ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

M. Sarmad said:


> While stopping Dam Construction "By using Force" or by any _other unconstitutional means_ maybe a crime, just holding an opinion against Dam Construction or opposing it without using any unconstitutional means cannot be declared a 'criminal' activity unless the Parliament passes any new law in this regard ... Article 6 aisay e impose nahi kiya ja sakta bhai ...


Even holding such criminal views and building conses against national project is for sure a criminal offense.
CJP can impose...put lo jo putna hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well talking negatively about Kalabagh or Bhasha DAM is a Treason
Agree 100% 

We could have already constructed one of the dams in 70's at 3000% less cost that what cost is now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well talking negatively about Kalabagh or Bhasha DAM is a Treason
> Agree 100%
> 
> We could have already constructed one of the dams in 70's at 3000% less cost that what cost is now


We have spent 70% on Kala Bagh (Machinery import, construction of facilities etc) but project stopped just due to traitor politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well in China they Hang Traitors who oppose China and now look how happy their economy is
The specialist consult government what is needed to be STRONG country 

I mean one side you have PHD, researchers and Thinkers , other side you have Politicians 
and that has always been the struggle with Kala Bagh Dam

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Cookie Monster

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief


Doesn't matter...by hook or by crook, Pakistan needs dams to prevent water shortages and to generate clean electricity. For far too long our politicians/leadership has ignored these long term problems facing the nation and we r paying for it now. This needed to be done decades ago and now our exports wouldn't have declined due to power shortages...nor would we be facing a water crises if the leadership planned for the future accordingly. Instead they made a road here, a bridge there...and looted money with both hands while making empty promises.

The Chief Justice only has limited scope in which he can wield his power...if he is doing the right thing and relying on "danda" to do it then so be it...at least something productive would come out of it. Sometimes the end justifies the means.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TMA

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief


Is that your opinion?


----------



## maximuswarrior

313ghazi said:


> I love the passion of the chief justice.



I rate CJ higher than Imran Khan. That is how high I rate CJ. A man of swift and decisive action.



M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief



How about opposing dam construction? Is that helpful?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040926517331722240
We are in a war against #BaitulKhalaiMakhlooq

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## volatile

*High treason.—1[(1) Any person who abrogates or subverts or suspends or holds in abeyance, or attempts or conspires to abrogate or subvert or suspend or hold in abeyance, the Constitution by use of force or show of force or by any other unconstitutional means shall be guilty of high treason.]*

(2) Any person aiding or abetting *2[or collaborating] *the acts mentioned in clause (1) shall likewise be guilty of high treason.

*3[(2A) An act of high treason mentioned in clause (1) or clause (2) shall not be validated by any court including the Supreme Court and a High Court.]*

(3) *4[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)]* shall by law provide for the punishment of persons found guilty of high treason.

By the way there is article 6 case on Musharaf what has happened so far ,CJP has to be sacked 


Also in order to Article 6 to be applied it has to go thru parliament ,He has made Pakistan a laughing stock

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Fantastic decision very power , and direct

Pakistani Media should not be used as Mouth piece of political parties for anti Pakistan behavior
Definition of Harm to Pakistan 


Oppose Economic benefits to Pakistan over self 
Oppose Better Financial standing of Pakistan over self interest and own bank balance
Oppose or discourage people who are actually doing the correct thing

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HttpError

I love this CJP, he knows we have some snakes in our country who would try to make this an issue. Anyone who tries to oppose Diamer-Bhasa shall be dealt with the iron fist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Cookie Monster said:


> The Chief Justice only has limited scope in which he can wield his power...if he is doing the right thing and relying on "danda" to do it then so be it...at least something productive would come out of it. Sometimes the end justifies the means.



We appreciate the Chief Justice of Pakistan for taking initiative for construction of dams but No one is above law, not even the Chief Justice himself .. It's very unfortunate that he, using his authority and position, is "threatening" those who oppose his initiative.


----------



## TMA

M. Sarmad said:


> We appreciate the Chief Justice of Pakistan for taking initiative for construction of dams but No one is above law, not even the Chief Justice himself .. It's very unfortunate that he, using his authority and position, is "threatening" those who oppose his initiative.


This is just your opinion...is it not?


----------



## Path-Finder

M. Sarmad said:


> We appreciate the Chief Justice of Pakistan for taking initiative for construction of dams but No one is above law, not even the Chief Justice himself .. It's very unfortunate that he, using his authority and position, is "threatening" those who oppose his initiative.


are you opposed to dams?


----------



## Maarkhoor

M. Sarmad said:


> We appreciate the Chief Justice of Pakistan for taking initiative for construction of dams but No one is above law, not even the Chief Justice himself .. It's very unfortunate that he, using his authority and position, is "threatening" those who oppose his initiative.


Sometimes red signal cross karna padta hai choor ko pakadnay k liye....laal bati dekh k rukey gha tu choor bagay gha.....Rules and laws made for betterment and by the way for the betterment of the masses one can abolish constitution as well....as famously Gen Zia said What is constitution? A booklet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. Sarmad

Path-Finder said:


> are you opposed to dams?



No, I am not ... But that's irrelevant here ... 
It's about the principle of legal supremacy of the Constitution and the Parliament


----------



## Path-Finder

M. Sarmad said:


> No, I am not ... But that's irrelevant here ...
> It's about the principle of legal supremacy of the Constitution and the Parliament


If you are not against dams, then there really shouldn't be anything left to talk about. people who are opposing dams are the same. it's either them or the state.

State is above all!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

I suggest burying These People alive in DaM Walls. It will lower the Cost as well. Population control too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cookie Monster

M. Sarmad said:


> We appreciate the Chief Justice of Pakistan for taking initiative for construction of dams but No one is above law, not even the Chief Justice himself .. It's very unfortunate that he, using his authority and position, is "threatening" those who oppose his initiative.


Oye yaar arsay se Zardari jaisay logon ne law ki aar mein, law ko misuse ker ke, saray mulk or awam ko bhooka nanga ker diya hai. Ab jab kuch nahi bacha...or bari mushkilon se koi ek do thoray sahi banday mil gaye hain rasta durust kerne k liye, toh hum law k naam pe unhi k haath baandh dein?

Jab Zardari k khilaf letter nahi likha gaya tha Swiss government ko, toh woh law ki paasdari achi thi? Ya jab Swiss government ne law ki paasdari kerte huay deny ker diya Pakistani request ko Zardari ke khilaf cases doobara kholne se kyunke ek khaas muddat guzar gayi thi? Ya phir shayad woh law ki paasdari achi thi jab Hassan Nawaz or Hussain Nawaz law ko use kerte huay apni second citizenship ki waja se bach gaey thay court mein appear honay se...

Law follow kerte kerte Pakistani government/courts/awam sub namardon ki tarha powerless nazar aatay hain in jaisay logon k samnay jo law ko abuse kerte hain. It's time to level the playing field and payback in the same coin.


----------



## TMA

M. Sarmad said:


> No, I am not ... But that's irrelevant here ...
> It's about the principle of legal supremacy of the Constitution and the Parliament


Are you a lawyer by profession?


----------



## xyxmt

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief



its anti Pakistan


----------



## IceCold

This is a clear message to the likes of Achakzai and others like PPP who are playing politics over it. I hope government passes this as law. Its high time treason should be labelled as treason and strict action should be taken against people committing treason at the behest of others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

IceCold said:


> This is a clear message to the likes of Achakzai and others like PPP who are playing politics over it. I hope government passes this as law. Its high time treason should be labelled as treason and strict action should be taken against people committing treason at the behest of others.


and anp too! who claim that nowshera will sink under water if kalabagh is built. The facts and stats behind their arguments are pulled out of their own arses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

M. Sarmad said:


> No, I am not ... But that's irrelevant here ...
> It's about the principle of legal supremacy of the Constitution and the Parliament



yeah.. Law classes wont help here.

Not when support or lack of support for this dam will suddenly become question of loyalties..
I am a huge supporter of this dam but this statement coming from Chief justice is not right. If any person through any unconstitutional way or subversive way creates or looks to create any problems over a state project be it dam or even a road then one can argue however simply holding an opinion which states that this dam is flawed or imperfect or simply should not be made as alternatives should be looked into then there is no case for high treason save in autocratic societies... 

Yes we need dams and yes we need this dam but such statements will not help as any constructive criticism or genuine criticism ( since no project is perfect and this one is also not perfect) will be brushed aside and the person making it a traitor. 

And if somebody raises an issue and rather than convincing him to change his opinion you throw him in jail then that speaks about you than it does about him. 


Such a statement was not needed as if it was to target those that would use unconstitutional ways then the law already exists and all the warnings with it and would automatically be in grip of law and if there is no issue with those that utilize a fundamental right that his predecessors sitting in his very seat so openly pointed out in case laws then why again make such a statement unless a warning to those that wish to use that constitutional and fundamental right... 

We often berate India that it doesnt tolerate criticism on any of its project. Let's not become like them... 

These are pretty serious distinctions constitutional and unconstitutional... 

Let's see what that article 6 case law will be like. It would be an interesting read. 

Baqi tension kyo le rahay hon. This dam will be built INSHA ALLAH and others as well bcz there is a massive awareness now thanks on part to the media and CJ. 

Any party that voices against the dams is killing its political career bcz that's not what the people want to hear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

We should not allow politicians to play politics on Dam. Enough is enough. 
Catch the enemy of Pakistan and throw them in zoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## El Sidd

xyxmt said:


> its anti Pakistan



Dam ki deewaron me chunwa do.

Asaan constitutional hal hai


----------



## saiyan0321

Peaceful Civilian said:


> We should not allow politicians to play politics on Dam. Enough is enough.
> Catch the enemy of Pakistan and throw them in zoo



Loin's den like the romans or a separate section where we will have to waste so much money to take care of them.


----------



## AHMED85

*Good *


----------



## Verve

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief



Dams are at our highest national security matter - we only have 30 days reserves! Anyone opposing Dams is committing treason. So this call is perfectly constitutional.


----------



## Trango Towers

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Great initiative , we need similar ferocity against Property Tax defaulters
> 
> All *1-4 Crore* Property Owners with *double* / *triple story* buildings need to Pay up Property Taxes


Totally agree. I pay my taxes and want to know they are used properly. I like what i see from IK


----------



## MBT 3000

very good should be applied on all traitors including journos


----------



## Path-Finder

Retired Troll said:


> Dam ki deewaron me chunwa do.
> 
> Asaan constitutional hal hai


it is a war against #BaitulKhalaiMukhlooq


----------



## El Sidd

Path-Finder said:


> it is a war against #BaitulKhalaiMukhlooq



Why is the enemy not dying?


----------



## MBT 3000

Retired Troll said:


> Why is the enemy not dying?


it might not have wings


----------



## El Sidd

MBT 3000 said:


> it might not have wings



Gather them together for forced Labor on the DaM. Those who die working. Bury them within the DaM walls. 

The Great Wall of China was built that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Retired Troll said:


> Why is the enemy not dying?


enemy is like cockroaches, you need to whack each one with a jooti.


----------



## El Sidd

Path-Finder said:


> enemy is like cockroaches, you need to whack each one with a jooti.



We have enough jotay chappal kherhi sandals boots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Retired Troll said:


> We have enough jotay chappal kherhi sandals boots.


and you need air fresheners too, for the bad smell of #BaitulKhalaiMukhlooq

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Path-Finder said:


> and you need air fresheners too, for the bad smell of #BaitulKhalaiMukhlooq



Lol


----------



## Mentee

volatile said:


> *High treason.—1[(1) Any person who abrogates or subverts or suspends or holds in abeyance, or attempts or conspires to abrogate or subvert or suspend or hold in abeyance, the Constitution by use of force or show of force or by any other unconstitutional means shall be guilty of high treason.]*
> 
> (2) Any person aiding or abetting *2[or collaborating] *the acts mentioned in clause (1) shall likewise be guilty of high treason.
> 
> *3[(2A) An act of high treason mentioned in clause (1) or clause (2) shall not be validated by any court including the Supreme Court and a High Court.]*
> 
> (3) *4[Majlis-e-Shoora (Parliament)]* shall by law provide for the punishment of persons found guilty of high treason.
> 
> By the way there is article 6 case on Musharaf what has happened so far ,CJP has to be sacked
> 
> 
> Also in order to Article 6 to be applied it has to go thru parliament ,He has made Pakistan a laughing stock


Relax it was a figure of speech on his part no need to get hyper. As for his dismissal, come on, no dc secretary or general has got jurisdiction over no judge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baghial

M. Sarmad said:


> Article 6 for opposing Dam Construction ???
> Not very _constitutional_, Chief



seems like thunder without rain chief saib


----------



## newb3e

Baghial said:


> seems like thunder without rain chief saib


exactly cj barri batown ki machine hai!


----------



## Baghial

Retired Troll said:


> Gather them together for forced Labor on the DaM. Those who die working. Bury them within the DaM walls.
> 
> The Great Wall of China was built that way.


so was taj mahal


----------



## ziaulislam

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well talking negatively about Kalabagh or Bhasha DAM is a Treason
> Agree 100%
> 
> We could have already constructed one of the dams in 70's at 3000% less cost that what cost is now


Below projects cost more or nearly equal to bhasha dam(excluding extentions/electrical work that should be built in phases)
1.nelum jehlum project
2. Ghazi brotha started by NS for royality reasons costed at around 2 billion dollars adjusted for inflation it would have covered 75% of dam cost 
3. Cost of pesh-lahore motorway(adjusted for inflation /dollars) is 33% of dam cost, adjusted for inflation it would have covered 70% dam cost 
4. Cost of 3 metros and subsidy provided (isl,lahore, fasilbad) and Cost of orange line


----------



## El Sidd

Baghial said:


> so was taj mahal



Back then they took my suggestions


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040994341437812738

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040952314079715328


----------



## Crystal-Clear

anp or ppp randi rona dalne ki tayari ker rahey hain . in motherboardon ko kuchal dena chaiye .


----------



## MBT 3000

Retired Troll said:


> Gather them together for forced Labor on the DaM. Those who die working. Bury them within the DaM walls.
> 
> The Great Wall of China was built that way.


there would be many bodies in the dam, what if a pipe gets blocked?


----------



## El Sidd

MBT 3000 said:


> there would be many bodies in the dam, what if a pipe gets blocked?



Its a dam not a toilet clog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MBT 3000

Retired Troll said:


> Its a dam not a toilet clog


but water will be polluted


----------



## El Sidd

MBT 3000 said:


> but water will be polluted



We will risk it


----------



## MBT 3000

Retired Troll said:


> We will risk it


----------



## Moonlight

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040926517331722240
> We are in a war against #BaitulKhalaiMakhlooq



I love this hashtag 



Retired Troll said:


> Gather them together for forced Labor on the DaM. Those who die working. Bury them within the DaM walls.
> 
> The Great Wall of China was built that way.



I support it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> I love this hashtag



Makes sense now. I always thought why this is not catchy for me. Now i know why



Moonlight said:


> I support it



Yes there is something mongol about you.


----------



## Moonlight

Retired Troll said:


> Makes sense now. I always thought why this is not catchy for me. Now i know why



Need to upgrade your sense of humor then ;D



Retired Troll said:


> mongol about you.



Oh you figured


----------



## El Sidd

Moonlight said:


> Need to upgrade your sense of humor then ;D



Chai is a Security threat.



Moonlight said:


> Oh you figured



Observed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Path-Finder said:


> Good it's time to declare war against the "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good example of "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040926517331722240



There is mo doubt that she is a w**re of pimp India.


----------



## tarrar

CJP will have to set a example as ppp, anp & other sold out parties are working for foreign powers.


----------



## KAMDEV

Path-Finder said:


> Good it's time to declare war against the "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good example of "Baitul Khalai Makhlooq"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040926517331722240



Lal topi wala balungra.. . 



Retired Troll said:


> I suggest burying These People alive in DaM Walls. It will lower the Cost as well. Population control too.


Good suggestion halaku khan.


----------



## El Sidd

KAMDEV said:


> Good suggestion halaku khan.



Dhannewaad Dahir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Radd-ul-Fasaad

Pakistan government should keep a close eye on those who are opposing the dams and see their linkages.


----------

